# The Desolators of Shaantitus



## shaantitus

Greetings all. This blog is more a place to collect all the bits and pieces of my force and to give people an idea of what goes on in the maddened mind of this particular Heretic.

There are two armies that combine to form the Desolators of Shaantitus. There is a Traitor IG force led by Shaantitus himself with a mechanicus (inquisition) force Led by a rogue Techpriest and his followers. They provide support to the Armoured/Mechanised sections. The Desolators are regularly supported by a Warband of the Black legion led by Overlord Caleb (Caleb is only in black primer at the moment so he is a bit shy.)

Please be aware that I have heaps of stuff in various stages of completeness. My Knight has been under construction for a year and a half. My macharius was first started a year ago so I will put up the details of where I am at and go from there.

First
Shaantitus Himself









His personal Assasin Lo Wang(Marbo)









Six general shots of the Force(updated)

















































Platoon Command Squad With AT Gun(Lascannon)









Platoon Command Squad With AT Gun(Lascannon)









[Platoon Command squad (With Shaantitus Hanging around)









Enforcer(Commisar)









Vat Grown Shock Troops(Veterans)









Vat Grown Shock Troops Heavies(HW teams)


----------



## Imperial Dragon

i Really like Shaantitus the model looks great and there seems to be plenty of other great ideas floating around as well.


----------



## shaantitus

Now for some renegade admech units
Renegade techpriest and retinue.(Inquisitor)








Renegade techpriest and retinue.(Inquisitor with Psycannon)








Renegade Admech Agent and retinue.








The agent himself(Elite Inguisitor)








Plasma cannon servitor








Heavy Combat Androids
Photo removed. (Posted a better one later)


----------



## piemaster

You do have some interesting stuff there. Some novel elements as well - I like the ogres and the various gasmasks etc. that you have.
thumbs up


----------



## Orochi

Nice inclusion of Privateer press models.


----------



## Varakir

It's a very insane mix of models, i really like it. It has a rag-tag look to it with a nice chaos vibe.

Where are the Heavy andriods from?

My only moan would be the grey bases, they make the full army shots look a bit drab.


----------



## shaantitus

The only infantry that have been completed are the Inquisitors and their retinues, command squads, vets,psykers, techpriests and the light androids(not shown). Most of the other stuff has had primer fleshtones and a wash(old kind, will redo with the new ones) or basecoat and boltgun drybrush for androids. Basing is very much a work in progress. I find if I like a model I will get it and then try and fit it in somewhere.


----------



## Varakir

In that case i have no moans!

I see models all the time that i really like, but never get them as they wouldn't fit...and i need that cash for marines....

It's great you can just buy what you want and have fun fitting them to the army.


----------



## shaantitus

Minor update.
Heavy androids and std androids.(Old space crusade chaos androids,one of my favorite models.)Don't know what happened to the one in the middle, must have used a different wash. Might have to re-wash the others with brown.








Fitting the old and odd models in is fun. The old 2nd ed assasin is perfect for marbo. Old ork splatta cannons as field guns. Gives real opportunities for a different army. Thats why chaos is so good, plenty of variety.


----------



## shaantitus

Armor time.
Leman russ MBT yes it is a lumbering behemoth. UGLY. Remodelled the std mbt's in my army. Lr forgeworld turrets on chimera hulls. Produces a tank that looks like a modern tank. As for rules they are just LR's without sponsons. I do have 2 std leman russ hulls one demolisher and an exterminator for use as command tanks. However all mbt's and transports are chimera hulls.
STD LR








Demolisher,Basilisk,Exterminator








Chimeras








Salamander half track,Vanquisher









Plenty of painting still to do......


----------



## shaantitus

Superheavies, smallest to biggest.
IG heavy walker. (Counts as Malcador)








There is a second of these under construction.

Macharius vanquisher. Primer and boltgun drybrush only









Stormsword. Started the urban camo only.









Baneblade command tank. Primer and boltgun drybrush only









Imperial Leviathan. Rough primed. More work to do on some areas. Converted from a 1:16th sturmtiger. (Buying the bits for the sponsons cost more than the tank did.)









Hit me with comments criticisms etc. If people have reccomendations then i will try them. I want to know.


----------



## shaantitus

Update time. Two new units. Second heavy walker. This one is configured as a standard malcador with lascannon sponsons instead of autocannons. Slightly different model as this is a different kit to the last one. I will review both kits in the review section.
























There are still details like vents and symbols to add but the basic unit is complete.

Second new unit. I dug out one of my old second ed mechanicus robots. Castellan class. Transplanted it onto a 40mm base and we have ..... a robotic Nork Deddog. This guy is the bodyguard for shaantitus. A gift from the mechanicus contingent. The old style heavy bolter on its back subs for the ripper gun. There isn't much detail in the original model but i might add a couple of etched brass traitor guard symbols.


----------



## shaantitus

No comments at all?


----------



## Le Sinistre

Maybe, people are still as stunned as I am. Great work! + rep


----------



## Crude

that leviathan is epic!... or apocalyptic as the case may be.

is that a titan i see behind the baneblade??


----------



## redstarone

Excellent stuff all around. +rep


----------



## enieffac

Thats a serious set of tanks. As previously mentioned, the leviathan is a seriously intimidating tank. I notice your location is listed as PNG... oddly enough I grew up there. Maybe I know you...? (as proof to my claim I submit the theory that the dark blue vacuum packed blue mountain coffee is the best coffee in the world, and that the new Banz Kofi has the funniest packaging ever)


----------



## slaaaaaanesh

Can I ask what the super heavy walker kit is based on? It's really cool. And where can you get them from.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## shaantitus

To answer some questions. Yes it is a warhound titan. It was intended to be a knight but grew too big. 
Linky
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=46558
The heavy walker is a kit from dustgame.com it is resin and very nice. A word of warning. If you want to buy one there are two different configurations for the legs. One is poseable and the other is not. The poseable one is far better.
Linky for the work on the first one.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48055

enieffac. My mum is crazy about that coffee. I have to take her some every time I visit. I live and work in the shipyard in POM. Been there on and off for 9 years.


----------



## enieffac

POM... not my stomping ground at all. Grew up in Enga and went to school in Ukarumpa then back to USA... still have standing orders for coffee from some dozen people every time they come back to this side of the pond. 

Out of curiosity... how many points does your army come to? and do you have any pics of a battle with the whole force deployed?


----------



## pchandler43

I like the Leviathan, there was a guy on warseer I think who was using some old WW2 models to sub in for some blood pact or DK vehicles I think, turned out pretty decent looking. Could be a thought for you, especially with that sweet Leviathan!


----------



## shaantitus

The IG force comes out to around 10000pts. Of which about 4000 is superheavies. This is quoting codex values from memory so I will have to check. Not sure on the Inq/Admech side. About 2000 maybe. If i include my 4 ist squads in primer. Nids at about 2500 and CSMs at about 6000(with 2000more in the box or primer.)

I am packing to move back to Aus at the moment so i will set up all my forces, Traitor guard, Inq, csms nids and my odd models on the gaming table and get some photos.
The main problem at the moment is that i am out of primer. I really want to start detailing the superheavies but they cannot fly primer so i am waiting for a ship.


----------



## Fumble Tumble

nice.... i am liking the look of those walker... thingys


keep up the good work mate


----------



## Asmodeun

You have one of the most kick-shit bloody awesome armies I have seen. The whole thing is _damn_ Awesome!

btw, where are you movig to in Aus?


----------



## shaantitus

Quick shot of everyone on the shelves.








Asmodeun. Moving back to Townsville Queensland.


----------



## piemaster

I like your gear. I think you need insignia aplenty though to show allegiances and whatnot.


----------



## shaantitus

Too true piemaster. Of the 240 odd guard troopers they have been base coated and had their fleshtones done roughly but there is still all the uniforms and weapons to go. There is a metric fuck ton of work still to do. I have officially stopped buying miniatures and am concentrating on painting material so i can get some of this shit finished.


----------



## pchandler43

Impressive force you have there. Something cool to add would be halftracks, to replace chimeras or some such vehicle.


----------



## shaantitus

To this point the chimeras fit in as I am using the common chimera hull for most of the mbt's and the chimeras but I have one halftrack salamander as a recon vehicle. I may do more.


----------



## Asmodeun

Not Perth then, oh well. Anyway, good to see the progress, and keep us updated.


----------



## Asmodeun

You see nothing (oops, double post)


----------



## shaantitus

*Overlord Caleb*

I mentioned this guy in my first post and finally got around to painting him. 
Overlord caleb is no-longer shy as he has his paint on now. 
Simple Abbadon conversion









And some of his senior commanders


----------



## shaantitus

Added Huron and better photos of his mates.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Thats insane!! Especially the leviathin.

Great paintjob on Huron

+rep


----------



## couger-w

thats a nice army m8 

loving all the gimp masks i mean gas masks


----------



## jpunk

Great work. These look proper dark and menacing. Although the nurgley guy with the bloody great sword looks like he could do with a quick tickle with a feather duster. I wouldn't want to be the one who tries it though.
+ rep.


----------



## shaantitus

The nurgle dp and all the others were dusted before they were packed away. I will keep a few models to work on but my output will be limited for the next few months while i work on relocating to australia.
Thankyou everyone for the support and encouragement. It keeps me going.


----------



## Horacus

Your work is impresive. Awsome. Outstanding. Love it.:shok:


----------



## piemaster

I like the colours you've used on the Huron and I much prefer the helmeted head you've used on Abaddon. I hate his bare head - it looks rubbish to me. :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

Back from two and a half weeks holidays in aus moving the wife and kids into the house. I have a months work in png and have a small selection of models that i will pull out of the container to paint. More work comming soon. Stay tuned.
Thanks for all the kind comments. Piemaster, the replacement abby head is of a cyrix warjack.


----------



## shaantitus

*Update time.*

Stuck on site with work for a couple of weeks and brought a few units to paint.
First the heavy combat androids(GK termis/Khador shocktroopers)are done. Last time they were only primed and drybrushed.
























And a dreadnought for the mechanicus. This is one of the old metal dreads(one of my all time favorite models) with the chaos dread banner pole.

























As usual, hit me with comments. I want to know what people think.


----------



## shaantitus

Did some of Overlord Calebs forces too. Most of his marine forces are painted but away in the box however there are some of his bits still around.
First. Brass scorpion of khorne
























Chaos dread. Built from the metal chaos dread and the penitent engine. Built ages ago for the old codex so it has a havoc launcher but i like it and don't want to change it.
















Defiler. This one is a poor config for the new codex. Again it was built for the old codex but I only got around to painting it now.


----------



## Varakir

(belated) welcome back :victory:

Everything here is looking awesome as usual, the defiler and dreads especially.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Mad props. +rep for you. Did the Brass Scorp. come out of two defiler kits?


----------



## shaantitus

IntereoVivo. Yes 2 defiler kits with not many left overs and a couple of odd parts from other models.

A few additions.

Earthshaker field artillery

















Salamander scout vehicle


----------



## shaantitus

Done some more. 
Tech guard(IST's) for the mechanicus(Inq) contingent.
Unconverted kasrkin with emblems removed. I have plenty of meltas and plasmas so i can choose the config depending on the enemy.


----------



## piemaster

I like your defiler there mate. +rep
I really like the battle cannon. Is he going to have a base?


----------



## shaantitus

Once I get a trygon I plan to test fit it on the oval base. If it fits i will order one.


----------



## qotsa4life

Everything in your army looks wicked dude. I especially like the defiler and brass scorpion. When you get back to Townsville PM me and I'll give you the details for the gaming clubs here. You'll have no worries getting a game.


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for the comments, it keeps me motivated. qotsa4life you have a pm.


----------



## Atsuno11

I'm really digging your work. 

I LOVE themed armies. And your work is amazing. Keep it up, my friend and you will get even more of this! 

+rep for the traitor and heretic!


----------



## shaantitus

Did an extra unit for the csm's on the weekend. The FW world eaters dread I have had sitting around for over a year. Nothing original regarding colors as I think the standard ones are appropriate.


----------



## Svartmetall

Just found this thread after you posted in my Traitor Guard list thread; very inspiring.


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks Svartmetall. I appreciate the encouragement.

Edit.
Did some very rough armour units for the csm's. These are tabletop only(as is most of my stuff) as i realised the other day i have a csm force with over 80 marines and no transports painted. So i have pushed through 5 rhinos two vindicators and two predators. They have been sitting on the shelf for the last year primed black and drybrushed boltgun metal. They have a very minimalist paintjob but it will do until i can come back and really finish them off.


----------



## shaantitus

Traitor guard armor this time. Rough Tabletop only. I just want to get things so that i am happy to put them on the table.
There are 5 leman russ two on the std hull with sponsons. The others are fw turrets on chimera hulls.
There are also 2 chimera and 2 sentinels.(Missing their hk missiles)


----------



## Crimzzen

shaantitus said:


>


Excellent work dude! I'd give you rep but apparently I can't anymore haha!


As a side question, where are all these female models from?


----------



## shaantitus

Reaper, hasslefree and Coolmini or Not(dark sword miniatures, zenit miniatures, dark age games, and Freebooter minis) are the places I got them from. Hope it helps.


----------



## shaantitus

Did dome more. Baneblade and the Macharius. I'm considerung giving the macharius a wash with baddab black on the grey areas but i have run out so it will have to do for a while.

Baneblade









































Macharius


----------



## shaantitus

I have been doing some updates on some of my earlier models to at least get them to a tabletop std. Please note that some of these squads were ebay purchases and came painted. 

Csm squad 2x plasma










Csm Squad 2x plasma










Csm Squad. 2x flamer MOK (Ebay) Word Bearers










Csm Squad. 2x plasma MOCG (ebay) I love these models. I think they look fantastically better than all my others.










Csm Squad. Plasma, H bolter MON (Ebay) Word bearers also










3 squads of havocs.
Front, 4xHeavy bolters
Middle, 2x AC 2xHB
Back 2xLC 2xML. I have two LC troopers to replace the ml's once they are painted. These are a mix of my own and ebay purchases.










The hand of the hydra. These are left over loyalist marines I have from various places. Battle for Mcrage and some old space crusade minis. The idea is that they will be alpha legion infiltrators to work with the csm forces. I have some old RT terminators that I will paint up in the same way later. Despite their differing appearances I have put a lower case alpha on their Right pads so they will be recognised by their allies. There is an Alpha legionairre disguised as one of the fallen just to mess with the dark angels too.


















Comments and criticisms welcome.


----------



## piemaster

That's a sexy Macharius right there dude. The chaotic arrows are painted on really nicely. +rep. I quite liked the ork helmet instead of a shoulder pad on one of your champions too. All in all, a good batch of chaotic goodness. Sor'ed


----------



## shaantitus

Small update.
Khorne bezerkers








Three squads of terminators
























Terminator Lord(Used as a termi champ)


----------



## shaantitus

Traitor guard troops. These were last shown in the early photos. They are almost all to a point where I am happy to put them on the table. There are 16 squads which I run as 4 platoons. Five squads are mutants the last three of which are almost finished.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I love the red muties in particular, look like they have had their skin flayed off.


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks vash, wasn't sure anybody was still reading this.
Done a few more bits.
Did up the mutie priest. (Laspistol and evicerator)








I run him with a combined squad of 5 inf squads of muties with 3 flamers and 2 heavy bolters. Similar composition to the mobs of mutants in the EoT book.

And put some color on the Counts as malcadors.


----------



## Varakir

Looks like you are churning through your models mate 

I realllllly like the colour scheme for those Khorne Bezerkers, they look properly awesome. The mutie priest looks wicked too.:victory:

Keep it up!


----------



## shaantitus

It looks like I have only a week left in png. I am trying to get to the point where everything in my travel case is ready to game with. There aren't many left, only about 30 infantry left to paint at this stage. The rest, I need access to my bits boxes to complete. The lack of access to bits is probably a good thing. It makes me paint rather than convert (which creates more painting work).


----------



## sphere830

Wow, interesting collection and a great example of a vast horde of warp-twisted goodness!


----------



## fynn

that army is comeing along very nicely have some rep


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for the comments guys. Here are some more additions that I have completed in the last week or so.
Squad of 6 raptors and a new defiler/soulgrinder.

Raptors. Standard csm's with posessed wings arms and some heads. Better than the metal models(I think so anyway).









































Soulgrinder/defiler


----------



## The Wraithlord

You are right about the raptors looking better than the metal models. One thing you might have wanted to try though was to drill a spot in the groin area for a flying base. I did that to mine and it worked out quite well.


That is an.... interesting defiler


----------



## piemaster

Viscount Vash said:


> I love the red muties in particular, look like they have had their skin flayed off.


Actually they do. I really like the hidden goliaths there too. Very chaotic.



The Wraithlord said:


> That is an.... interesting defiler


Is that taken from final fantasy or something? Is she slaaneshi? I also really dig the raptors, bezerkers and bases. This is getting really big now.


----------



## shaantitus

*Leviathan*

Been doing some work on the leviathan. No washes yet and only a few colors. Plenty more to do but it is starting to take shape. Included an oblit for scale.

























Something this big takes bloody ages to paint.

Piemaster. She is called the dark magician. It is an anime dark elf magician of some kind. Saw a similar one on CMON and decided i wanted one.


----------



## aquatic_foible

the leviathan looks awesome, sir. what kits did you bash to create it? i also really like the rag-tag collection of models you've put together - especially the old space crusade models. they brought back a wave of nostalgia, it was the first game i ever played *misty-eyed sigh* :grin:


----------



## shaantitus

I am sick to death of the leviathan. I have done it up to this point and I will probably go back to it at a later stage.








































I have more important things to do at the moment. Two more terminators,18 t sons,7 plague marines,6 noise marines, 8 bezerkers ,9 more std marines and two sentinels. And that is before I start bringing my nids up to date.


----------



## Varakir

:shok::shok::shok:

That thing is amazing! I reckon my youngest could get inside it, i'd probably put money on it :biggrin:

I don't know what else you were planning to do with it paint wise, it looks very spiffy as it is.


----------



## Holmstrom

Simply nothing short of impressive, shaantitus.


----------



## shaantitus

The thing is also used as an objective terrain piece. I have some large cod buildings with caved in walls. We park it partially on the building base and it looks like it has been disabled in the field.
Thanks for the positive comments guys.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I love that defiler, could you do a tutorial on how to make it!!??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus

Primarch Lorgar you have a PM


----------



## BearsofLeon

Shaanitus, the leviathan is the largest warhammer tank I have ever seen. Whats the stats for the Cannon on the front


----------



## shaantitus

From the BOLS lords of battle V2 Minidex. R 96,S9,Ap2 10" blast. Removes terrain on a 4+
Fun for the whole family:grin:


----------



## Svartmetall

What is that, a 1/16th scale Sturmtiger? Very nice, first time I've seen one of those used for a Leviathan. I always like perusing this blog, as there's pretty much always something nifty lurking within


----------



## BearsofLeon

HOLYSHITNUTS -at the stats.


----------



## shaantitus

Did a couple more models while working on site for the last week. 8 more bezerkers makes a total of 20. Same paint scheme as before. Now I can put two full squads of 10 on the table if I am overcome with bloodlust.



















I also did 2 terminators. The termis are to add some more AT to my termi squads. They add a chainfist and a pair of combi meltas. That means I now have 11 metal terminators and the old metal termi lord and 10 plastic terminators. So I have planty of options, although I don't mix plastic and metal terminators in the same squads(Base sizes).


----------



## shaantitus

Further Update. Not very exciting but this is the marines i have left on my painting table. This should be the last marines for a while. The only things I really still need to add to my marines are some posessed, land raiders and bikers. I have all the other codex entries once these are done.
They are at the assembly stage at the moment.
18 Thousand sons with 2 sorcerers.
















7 plague marines








6 noise marines








Two more obliterators.(Note that one of the oblits has abbadons face.)








All assembled and ready for priming an painting.
This will give me 12 alternative squads for troops entries. 6 of csm's, 2 of bezerkers, 2 of t-sons, 1 of plague marines and 1 of noise marines.


----------



## Varakir

Are the plague, noise and Tson marines going to be in your own scheme as well?

If so i'm quite interested to see how they will come out, i'm a big fan of the black bezerkers.


----------



## shaantitus

I am going to try and do them in a related BL theme similar to the zerks. Black armor with gold trim on them all. The t-sons will have interleaved blue and gold bars on their helms. The noise marines I may do the other way. Odd and clashing armor sections but all with black and gold shoulders.


----------



## retiye2

sounds interesting, I think I will withhold judgement till I see the TSON's...
I love my TSONS, they are the important ones 

I can imagine the noise marines working well, and your beserkers remind me of death guard or whatever they are called from the BA codex. Definately a different and imo very nice look.


----------



## shaantitus

Retiye2, you mean the death company? The zerks are some of my best models. Kept the paint scheme very simple,like my painting skills. I have a bit of an update, for the few people still following this. I have just been posted back to PNG for the best part of a month. As a result i will have plenty of painting time and you will see more progress soon. Thanks very much for those who have responded with comments and encouragement.


----------



## Pherion

shaantitus said:


>


Looking good, though even for Chaos, they seem very dark. Did you do any highlights on the armour? I think if you did a bit, and gave it some contrast, it would add a lot of depth to the minis! :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

They did get a codex grey highlight via a heavy drybrush prior to a wash of devlan mud over the whole model. They are pretty dark but I was aiming for that. Thanks for the comments too pherion. It is good to know that the experts have time to have a look.


----------



## shaantitus

*Rubric marines*

I have finished the first 9. Took a bit longer as i have had an international funeral to arrange. Anyway here they are.
























To be honest the photos make them look better than they really are. So I probably shouldn't post any more pics of them.
Please nobody ask for the recipie for the deep blue on the sword, because it is only UM blue with an asurmen wash.
The thing I am most proud of is the sword. Notice it is a RT handed one and the chaos marines only get LH power swords. It is a small conversion but it worked really well.


----------



## Varakir

shaantitus said:


> To be honest the photos make them look better than they really are.


You're far too modest sometimes 

They look excellent in the pics and i refuse to believe they look anything less in the flesh (or dust?). 18 of those chaps together is going to look muchly impressive.


----------



## qotsa4life

Your Thousand sons look awesome. I may have to commandeer them for our next game.


----------



## shaantitus

Here are the remaining 9 and a shot of the two squads together.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Looking awesome...I wish I had the willpower to paint my 2 armies...
Im on my third lol...
I should be painting...


----------



## piemaster

Just a quick peek in for now but rep is on the way to those deserving. I really like the blue/gold and the power weapon. Oh and dust/flesh? Marvellous


----------



## Varakir

Varakir said:


> 18 of those chaps together is going to look muchly impressive.


I think you have proven that now 

What's up next?


----------



## shaantitus

These are what is up next. Nothing special. Some really old marines. I have a few of these older type of models and I will use them as my chosen. Or as standard troopers if I like my terminators too much.

























These are old space crusade chaos marines, the old metal autocannon havoc, one of the first multi part chaos marines and an old metal loyalist with chaos arms and backpack.


----------



## piemaster

I saw your berserkers and I really like the BL colour scheme, +rep when I can give you some more. Interested in seeing the noise marines painted up. What colours are you going for on those bad boys? Any pink?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice tidy jobs on some old minis.

Mental to see that the old Crusade chaps still stand up well against the other CSM.

I have quite a few of those older multipart CSM and they are not too bad, although I have chopped the heads off and used spares from the new boxes on most. 

Funny to see the BA in the squad too..


----------



## shaantitus

So he is a blood angel is he? I was never sure, I picked his torso out of a bits bucket at the local games shop along with the metal havoc and the multi part marine.


----------



## Khorothis

Wow. Just wow. I'm speechless.

When are you going to start working on the Bikers (if you still intend to do so, that is)? Can't wait for that part, I can only imagine the crazy things you'll do with them. Just thinking about it makes me giggle.


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks very much. I have slowed a bit lately as i have been actually getting some games which is great.(I even won a game.) The main problem is i have some alterations to make to my force as i learn to play better. I have 5 hw teams in the works at the moment and i recently bought the wargames factory greatcoat stormtroopers boxed set.($28 for 18 troopers) I can use these guys as carapace armored vets, and use the extra gw stormtrooper special weapon guys in with the carapace vets. Works out nicely as i can now field 2x5man suicide st's and 2x10man carapace vet squads as well as 2 std vet squads fully populated with special weapons. Only problem is I have only 2 chimeras.

Anyway, here are my carapace vets. They are the quickest and shittiest paint job ever. All 18 painted and based in under 2 hours, and it shows. Mechrite red, chaos black, codex grey, snot green and devlan mud. On the other hand it means I can deploy them without guilt. I had a game last week and I had to deploy my counts as kell unpainted. I was happy when he died.








It is a nice kit with some great options. sarge heads, mutant heads, two forms of full helmet, grenade launchers and flamers, shotguns and carbines. Well worth the money.


----------



## Chaosftw

shaantitus said:


> Thanks very much. I have slowed a bit lately as i have been actually getting some games which is great.(I even won a game.) The main problem is i have some alterations to make to my force as i learn to play better. I have 5 hw teams in the works at the moment and i recently bought the wargames factory greatcoat stormtroopers boxed set.($28 for 18 troopers) I can use these guys as carapace armored vets, and use the extra gw stormtrooper special weapon guys in with the carapace vets. Works out nicely as i can now field 2x5man suicide st's and 2x10man carapace vet squads as well as 2 std vet squads fully populated with special weapons. Only problem is I have only 2 chimeras.
> 
> Anyway, here are my carapace vets. They are the quickest and shittiest paint job ever. All 18 painted and based in under 2 hours, and it shows. Mechrite red, chaos black, codex grey, snot green and devlan mud. On the other hand it means I can deploy them without guilt. I had a game last week and I had to deploy my counts as kell unpainted. I was happy when he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a nice kit with some great options. sarge heads, mutant heads, two forms of full helmet, grenade launchers and flamers, shotguns and carbines. Well worth the money.


Man I love those models! they are looking great.


----------



## piemaster

These are really nice miniatures and you've done a really good job. For 2 hours work they're pretty slick. I dig the green goggle lenses. Thinking of getting me some, would you recommend them as IG substitutes in 40K?


----------



## shaantitus

Piemaster. Thats what I am using them for. Carapace armored vets or stormtroopers. By the look of it standard guardsman arms with special weapons would fit without too much trouble.


----------



## shaantitus

Quotsa4life and I had a game on sunday. 3000pts spearhead with 3 objectives. It was a draw but a moral victory for my opponent. He decimated my forces in double quick time. However I took a couple of Army shots before deployment which I am quite happy with.








The problem was as I knew I was facing a titan I put too much emphasis on heavy weapons teams. And vulcan megabolters waste guardsmen weather they are in cover or not.
It was the first time my titan has taken the field too. So here are a couple of shots of the battle where the titan appeared.


----------



## Chaosftw

Ughhhh sooo...many.... freaking... tanks..... lol.

Great looking army sir!


----------



## qotsa4life

I think that game would have been quite different if I wasn't lucky enough to pop your Stormsword with my very first shot. You're right about the Vulcan Megabolter I was very surprised at how effective it was, but then it is 15 dice per turn.

Thanks again for letting me use your titan. Next time you'll have to smash my dudes with it


----------



## piemaster

Nice super heavies. Its good to see them all ready to deal a bit of death. I like setting up minis ready to die. It pleases me when they perish.


----------



## shaantitus

I finally got around to unpacking everything and taking some army shots. I have left out anything that is unpainted but there isn't much of that.
This is Traitor guard, CSM's and the small Renegade Admech(Demonhunters) force.









































Renegade admech








It is quite satisfying to have this much ready for gaming. There is a major apoc game slated for early January which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Varakir

egads man, that is insane!

Looks utterly terrifying all ranked up like that, good luck with your game :victory:


----------



## Svartmetall

Most impressive!


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for the support guys. It took me nearly 5 hours to get them all back into their cases. It also helped me sort the boxes better so i can find specialist models easier.


----------



## prairiehawk

Where are the rules for those super heavies? I havent heard of some of them before


----------



## shaantitus

The stormsword and the baneblade are standard. In the latest apoc book i believe. The one on the reversed landraider hull with the twin barrels is a macharius vanquisher. Imperial armour apoc book 1. The monster in the middle is an imperial leviathan. I use the Bell of Lost Souls- lords of battle V2 minidex for that one. The two mid size walkers at the back use the rules for the malcador.


----------



## shaantitus

*Plague marines*

I have been dealing with other things for a while. But i finished a squad of plague marines yesterday. They are the standard models with no conversions. However I do intend to make some more from standard marines.

















































Now that these guys are done I have a squad of Noise marines to do.


----------



## yanlou

Wow i like the use of the Sturmtiger, 1/16th scale? 
Defiantly an army worthy of chaos :grin:
+rep


----------



## qotsa4life

What colours did you use to get that green on the PMs?


----------



## shaantitus

The festy areas are camo green with a drybrush/highlight of rotting flesh over the top. Followed by my old favorite, devlan mud.


----------



## qotsa4life

It's a nice effect man. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Varakir

Great work on the plague marines, and can't wait to see noise marines.

Any chance of a tson's, bezerkers, plague marines & NM shot once they are done? I like how the colour scheme carries through all the cult marines and i'm sure they'll look bad ass ranked up.

Keep it up mate :victory:


----------



## Horacus

¡ALL PRAISE THE WARMASTER! You deserve that title.


----------



## shaantitus

*Bloodcrushers*

Came back to work with a wider variety of paints and some more models. The bloodcrushers for my posessed/mutant marine demons army have jumped the painting queue. Here is the first of the three. The noise marines are approaching completion too.
















Nothing special but it gets them on the table for a game. I can sub them in for a lord on a juggernaut with a bloodfeeder if I need too.


----------



## shaantitus

The second and third bloodcrushers are complete and here they are. Again simple but they are ok for my needs. I do more of an apoc scale tabletop standard of painting. First are the single shots of the next two and then a couple of the unit of 3.


































I am considering a bit of an orange highlight on the red of the juggernauts but it is not something I usually do, and I am concerned I will stuff it up.


----------



## shaantitus

I have finally finished my noisemarines. To be honest these are the models I have enjoyed painting the least. I don't know what it is but I am glad to see the end of them.



































Next up is two lascannon havocs and 14 posessed.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished the first 9 of my posessed/bloodletters. These guys will play as bloodletters in my mutated/posessed marine based demons army or as posessed in csm.
























And a group shot of the 9.









The two lascannon havocs i mentioned in my last post are done too but i forgot to take a pic. Will edit it in tonight.

Is anyone still reading this?


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm reading it!

Seriously impressed mate. So much love for the juggernaughts and the possessed. There is no denying your skill in the painting of the noise marines, but it's just personal preference that I think all noise marine should be pink! But, even having said that, very well done.

Oh, and +rep!


----------



## Kreuger

These guys are looking good! Its hard to tell with the photos or not, but the colors look pretty flat. The additional highlight you mentioned might add a lot. Perhaps also a little more variation in the treatment of the details - studs, horns, etc.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Varakir

shaantitus said:


> Is anyone still reading this?


Certainly am 

Really like the bloodletters and the bloodcrushers, but the noise marines seem a little off. I think it's just because your legion colours make them look a bit conservative compared to the usual NM schemes. I have a feeling they'll look better with your other troops.

Seriously impressed at the amount of models you're churning through atm, got any more crazy vehicles lined up?


----------



## shaantitus

I agree with the noise marines, Stat wise they are great but i just cannot get enthused about them. As for crazy vehicles, nothing planned apart from another favorite russ variant, either a bombard or a destroyer. It has yet to be built though. I have 5 more posessed and by then i should be back in aus for a bit. Long enough to pick up some materials. I have a new project planned. The leviathan mortis from dreamforge. I am considering buying one and using it as a khorne lord of battles. Alternatively i will get a load of plasticard and scratchbuild an equivalent. The thing is i like my titan class units to have a cc weapon. Not entirely sure what to do here but it will be happening soon.


----------



## louisshli

Dude.... what are you talking about? Your miniatures are amazingly painted. Love the neat/clean approach and especially on the blood-crushers!! +rep indeed

shaantitus,

Sorry, just realized I gotta spread some of that around first...... will be visiting this 4 sho!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Your models are nicely painted as mentioned before, very clean and well done. However, I think you were spot on earlier when you mentioned further highlights. I think you need to do a bit more in the highlighting department to make the models really pop.


----------



## TheReverend

Man, i am loving this army, for shear size, scale, randomness and the total mix of old and new proving that you can still dust those old 2nd ed (and earlier) mini's off every once in a while. 

I love the Leviathan. my only criticism would be that remembering the mini from Epic, it needs to be bigger 

But mate, this is an awesome collection. 

Rev


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for the comments and encouragement guys. It is allways appreciated. 

As far as the size of the leviathan. I rekon we can make models too big to be practical for tabletop games. It is big enough to dwarf everything else so it will have to do. 

I am going to take wraiths advice and add some highlights to the juggernauts so we will see how that goes.

In the meantime I have done the two LC havocs and the remaining 5 posessed. I have chucked in a group shot of all the stuff I have done on this trip away. I have nothing left that I can do untill I get a visit back to AUS


























Thanks again for the support and encouragement.


----------



## Irish_13th

Hey there, I just started reading this thread and it took me almost 2 hours just to reach the end. Awesome job on all you models, those noise marines actually look pretty legit. Those guys were originally Emporers Children Space marines but were so twisted by the sounds of the warp they started using instruments as weapons. Sorry Im babbling. I gotta say that Levithan looks pretty friggin intimidating I wouldnt recomend anyone go up against it unless the had 2 super heavies and a titan.... but seeing as how Im to broke to afford any of those Ill stay away from your traitors for awhile.


----------



## piemaster

Thought I'd stop by and say hi. Haven't been here for a while - although I still get email notification.

I like the reigns on the juggernaughts and the eyes on those possessed/mutations look really cool. +rep Still like browsing for the eye candy


----------



## Horacus

Sweet as always. Keep the good work.


----------



## TheReverend

Haven't taken a peak for a while but those havocks are looking good, and the possessed marines!!


----------



## Hammer49

Have to agree with TheReverend the havocs look great.


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks for all the support and encouragement. I have some more units nearing completion that should be added soon.


----------



## Achaylus72

An open letter to Shaantitus.

You sir are amazing, i am in awe.

You have given me a reason to convert my 1/16th Tamiya King Tiger into a Super Heavy, i was going to sell it but now, i am going to build a Chaos Mega Fortress for my Daemon Prince Achaylus and my Apocalypse Army "Sons of Achaylus". I'll have to strip the King Tiger down to bare bones and strip off the paint but it'll be worth it.

By the way how many points is a Leviathon.


----------



## shaantitus

According to the BOLS lords of battle v2 minidex it is 1400pts. The great things about these huge tanks is they make great terrain for normal games too. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## shaantitus

*progress*

I have made a couple more faltering steps forward. Nothing huge but I have added a dreadknight to my inquisitorial warband and a psy rifleman dread. The dreadknight is reworked so it is more of an oversized servitor. The psyrifleman dread is an old space crusade dread with the 2x tlac's added on. It is only primed at the moment but I hope to complete it this week. I have also started work on my oblits. I have 5, 3 painted and 2 primed. I am sick and tired of their damn blades and I am removing them all. I intend to replace them with plastic weapons from other sources. I have also made another significant step forward. I have completed my second meltagun marine. It is a bit of a worry that in a force of over 100 chaos marines there were only 3active meltaguns. One on a standard csm and one on a raptor. I am finally working on addressing this problem. At this stage only the dreadknight has been photographed so I have included a couple of pics.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Everytime I see these Dreadknights I think of the Matrix or Avatar.

Back on topic, great job on the knight. The power sword looks great but for some reason it seems to clash with your knight. He looks badass don't get me wrong, just not sure about the color.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

:shok: +rep is all I will say...


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Well, took me a while but i did eventually get to the end  i had a look at your titan link aswell, all i can say is outstanding! I love the mix of models, it gives the whole army a rough and ready feel to it, the colour scheme is similar throughout though so it actually looks like an army as apposed to a collection of models, truly inspiring, if i had your time and patience i'd be a lot further on my armies than i am now. I'd rep you again and again but alas the rules dont let me, but you'll get it all eventually! xD
Great work, cant wait for more, do you know what your current point count is? it must be huuuuuge!


----------



## shaantitus

I re-checked my total points.
Traitor Guard+ superheavies. 9100 pts
Dark mechanicus(GK) 1700pts(although they source transports and additional troopers from the ig)
CSM's 9800pts.
Titans 2950 pts once completed.
Total 23550pts


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

By the names of the cursed ones this is impressive. 
Just a quick question


shaantitus said:


>


what is that guy on the far left...looks kinda like a basalisk with legs from here?

oh and while i'm here + rep


----------



## shaantitus

It is a dotch yaga from at-43. I have two of them and use them as my IG artillery units. Mainly medusa, manticore and hydra. The company went out of business so if i want any more i have to get them soon.


----------



## facelessone

thats some good looking R.I.G. .


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin

Great googaly moogalies was that a sm with an assualt cannon i spied?


----------



## Hypn0sis

I've been reading this thread every now and then and I absolutely love the mixing of minis that you've done! I really like the (Khorne?) Baneblade and the old Space Crusade minis. As somebody said earlier, they truly bring back memories! And those Space Crusade CSM look very nice all painted up, I think I might have the one with a missile launcher somewhere in my many boxes. I need to do some searching! Also the Leviathan is just uber crazy. I can't even imagine how much paint you need for that thing  

Among the many great models my absolute favourite has to be the female soulgrinder, that thing is the shizznaz! (if it ain't a word, it should be!)


----------



## shaantitus

It has been a while since any updates. I have done several small pieces, a couple of extra meltagun marines but it has mainly been building and painting titans. They aren't finished yet so they will go up later. However i have beenthrowing some time into my dsark mechanicus. I have nmanaged to collect a total of 32 of the old chaos androids and 8 of the old epic scale knights to use as grey knights. This gives me a total of 40 gk's in 4 squads of 10 with 2 psycannons each. Add to that 4 dreadnoughts of various configurations, 5 khador shocktroopers to use as terminators, a converted dreadknight and heaps of henchpeople and inquisitors. It is a viable force but I have only had one game with them so far.









I also have a demons army underway at the moment and the next unit is to be 10 flamers of tzeentch using posessed models and gargoyle wings.


----------



## rtthg6

i like the androids, havent seen them in years


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Shaantitus, those androids look more like old school Necrons, none the less I think they will make a great addition to you GK's. Do you plan on repainting them?


----------



## shaantitus

So far they have had a very basic paint scheme, Spray black, boltgun drybrush, red eyes and a wash of devlan mud. I will pick out more details and tart them up some more later on. For the moment they meet my minimum requirements for use in games.

More recently i have been using my demons codex for some games in our campaign. The posessed and the bezerkers on juggernauts i have shown recently and the rest of the army consists of my one squad of demonettes and a wide selection of my demon princes/princesses and greater demons. To improve this force i decided that i needed some flamers of tzeentch. The result, in keeping with my posessed marines style of an army was to make posessed flamer raptors. This way i can also use them as special weapon carrying raptors in my normal csm force.
Here are the pics so far. The main problem was that posessed wings are a very expensive bit to buy. So i bought a pack of posessed and some bezerker legs torsos and manufactured winged jump packs from gargoyle wings and standard csm backpacks. I am pretty happy with the result.
















I will do the flames on these guys in three colors, red/orange flames , blue flames and green flames. This way i can use the green flames for plasmagun toting raptors, blue for meltagun raptors and red for flamer raptors. Combine that with the 8 raptors i have and they will be quite useful.


----------



## zacktheRipper

Good god!

I'd run at the sight of that army..especially with all of those super-heavies you are packing. You truly bring glory to the ruinous powers, friend @[email protected]


----------



## shaantitus

Thankyou Zack, that is certainly my intention. I have tried playing non-chaos affiliated armies and I find them to be un-fulfilling and lifeless.
After a long period of utter lazyness the flamer/raptors are finished. I decided to do their weapons in only 2 colors, green and purple so that they could be easily identified as 2 squads. It also means that if I use them with my csm's then I can field 2x 6 man melta or plasma raptors.
And here they are.
























Real life has delayed me for a while but i am winding up for some more work. I have 10 more khador shocktroopers i am working on as additional heavy mechanicus androids(gk terminators) and the titans are still underway. Although my reaver has had a fall from the shelves and is in need of major repairs.


----------



## Tensiu

Damn. You really killed me with your minis. Awesome, awesome and again awesome. I don't really like Leviathans and those few Marines in disguise. Super-heavies, renegade IG and Mechanicus are awesome. What did you make that defiler from? I mean, cool and... sexy(...?), I'm just curious.
That's the second biggest army I've ever seen, and probably the coolest.
+Rep and subscription.


----------



## Skari

Looking great. Thanks for the constant pics and updates! You are def a great inspiration to the completeness of the hobby!


----------



## shaantitus

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62101
Thread for the defiler. It is old though.
Thanks for the support chaps. I am slowly working towards some more pieces. 3 dreads for the dark mech, and an old school land raider.


----------



## shaantitus

I have completed the first of the dreads. This is a venerable dread with a tl Autocannon with psybolt ammo and a dccw. It is made from a prussian Metzeger from the dystopian wars range. Love the model. So here it is.









Personally i think it looks like just the sort of thing the mechanicus would build as a prototype. And now it has chaos symbols to boot.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

That actually looks pretty kick ass dude! I like it. It resembles a Contemptor in a way, however, the mechanicus would be proud to have this in their arsenal.

Rep in bound brotha

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Kreuger

Hey that is pretty cool! I think the paint scheme needs something else, but I'm not sure yet what. Perhaps not a specific thing so much as more colors and more contrast.


----------



## shaantitus

I agree. When I looked at the photos it does seem a little plain. I have the time so I will add a little more.


----------



## shaantitus

Got my butt into gear and did up the next two dreads too. These are the old space crusade dreads with a couple of converted weapons. The twin linked autocannons use plasticard tube, baneblade heavy flamers and the ig hw team ammo packs. The large assault cannon used the dreads original missile launcher with the gunbarrels added. It came out surprisingly well. The plasma cannon is just the original heavy flamer with the additional vents added to the muzzle. The main config however will be Tl Autocannons and an assault cannon with psybolt. Effective anti-transport and mc's.


----------



## shaantitus

Further update. I finally got the old mk1 landraider finished. It is a fairly basic conversion as i got the model in a partially built state. I have tried to add some length to it to make it less boxy but i am leaning towards getting a forgeworld mk1 instead. Paintjob is again basic but good enough for tabletop. I also tried to make it look as though this thing is very old with some parts replaced with alternatives once the originals were no longer available.


----------



## shaantitus

Further update. Finished another 10 heavy combat androids(GK Terminators) with 5 hammers and 5 halberds. As before they are privateer press khador shocktroopers and demolition corps.
























With them completed i can now field over 3000 pts of dark mechanicus(GK)


----------



## shaantitus

I have been out of action for a while with a messy divorce and all that that entails. However I am still working (very slowly) on my forces. No photos this time, more of a text update. 
I have assembled and painted the following
FW decimator.75% painted
Chaos land raider 75%painted
10 traitor guard/ female cultists.25% Painted
2 Traitor guard Enforcers. 10% painted
Dreamforge leviathan(Khorne lord of battles) I will post a pic of it in its current state. 50% painted.
Chaos reaver titan(Scratchbuild). Repaired after damage from a fall. 25%painted. 
Doomblaster of khorne. Quad barrelled superheavy self propelled mortar. This is my latest project and will be entered in the next conversion comp. It will be a massive field artillery piece towed by a pair of maulerfiends. All the materials are ordered and i will commence this build as soon as I get back from the christmas hiolidays.
Here are a couple of pics of the current situation regarding the titans.


----------



## shaantitus

I have an update. I have made some decent progress on my second landraider and my fw decimator. I have also started with the washes on the lower legs of the leviathan. I also got some goodies over the holidays. 2 maulerfiends that will become part of the doomblaster of khorne model. Tha maulers are together but there are still parts i am waiting on before the cannon can be started.

























The decimator needs his borders done and some additional tones on the bone areas, and the rest of the bone areas done. The LR has some more details to be picked out before i can give it the usual washes.
Tha damn cannon on the decimator is pissing me off though. I have straightened it a couple of times but it keeps going wonky. Grrrrr


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good Shaan, i always enjoy looking at the variety of models you've got going on in your plog.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished the Land raider.








Tabletop standard but that is enough for me. Now for my marines I count 2 landraiders, 2 vindicators, 2 preds, 4 dreads, 4 defilers and 5 rhinos.

Next up will be the khorne lord of battles. I also managed to completly assemble and glue 20 more cultists to blend in with my traitor guard/ marines. That meains I will be up to about 350 traitor guard now. It is getting silly. But then again chaos is not about rationality is it. Kharn is my hero. That is not sane.


----------



## Lemmy1916

Now those are some big fellas!!! Love the LR aswell, great log and impressive collection


----------



## shaantitus

Made some more progress. Some of the bone and gold edging on the decimator.








And finally completed the leviathan.









He is done to the point where i am happy for the moment. I might get back to it later but for now i am moving on.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice work on the Leviathan, I love that mini apart from the Scythe.

Good to see this long term plog moving along still.


----------



## Boc

Loving the Leviathin Mortis, dammit I can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## shaantitus

Vash, is that the original scythe or my modified one? I fitted the scythe blade to the back of the mauler claw rather than use the original design, but i have the mounts for building another gun. Although when the kickstarter ships i have three more comming, one for a mate and two more for me with all weapon options. As for progress i am building back up to speed. I will finish the decimator this weekend and start on the cultists.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished the decimator.









Next on to the cultists. I just hope my black spray holds out.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Tidy work on the Decimator shaan.

It's the original scythe I dislike deeply, your version mounted on the back of the claw is a lot better but I just don't like the scythe blade tbh.
Looks like someones been in the Necron bits box to my eyes.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished my first forgefiend/ maulerfiend. The plan is that the weapons are magnetised and magnetised lasher tendrils will follow next. I have a second one of these assembled and painting is underway.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

wow, very nice. The metallic effects are awesome !


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks Magpie. It was a bit of an experiment. I bought a pot of the brass scorpion paint from gw and decided to give it a go. I tried it out on one of the ectoplasma cannons and liked what i saw. The basic recipe for the metal areas was spary black. basecoat tin bits, heavy drybrush with brass scorpion and highlight/lighter drybrush with leadbelcher and the a heavy wash of agrax earthshade. Seemed to work ok. I am working on the second one of these now.


----------



## shaantitus

And here it is.Used the other head(which i like better). looking forward to giving these guys a go on the table.








Still have the lasher tendrils to do but i am going onto something else for a bit. Going to see about the titan.


----------



## shaantitus

I have been working on the titan but there are the things I Have finished, 30 more cultists/traitor guard, an extra enforcer and an objective marker.


----------



## shaantitus

Finished the titan too. Took bloody long enough.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Not enough awe in awesome to do that one justice !


----------



## shaantitus

Finally another update. I recently got back from three weeks holidays and decided to clear some more models I managed to finish three tanks and a couple of other items. I did do a bit more on the leviathan but it is slow progress.

One traitor guard Chimera


Basic leman russ


Leman russ exterminator with a hull lascannon


Also finished this girl off. It is a free sample mini from dreamforge that I got when I purchased my leviathans. Ada I believe her name is. The basic model would be a great base for plastic sisters if you could get enough of them, but being a sample model poses are limited.


Finally, An inquisitor in terminator armour for my dark mechanicus. (GK's) it is a Sedition Wars - T.H.I Utility Carapace - Mattock Variant, with some personal mods. I think it will fit in well.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the thanks, a very simple yet effective color scheme, is that grey dry brushed on or individually highlighted?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Nice work! Very crisp tanks/'Fiends--might have to steal that metallic style from the latter.


----------



## shaantitus

They are only basic. Many of these tanks will never see the table top except in apoc games like our last one, so they don't need to be perfect or especially detailed. As for the grey it is just the basecoat grey with a very light drybrush of skull white to pick up the rivets and edges and lighten the grey, that's all. I considered washing all my tanks at one stage but I realised I would need a couple of litres of agrax earthshade to do it. So that got shelved.


----------



## piemaster

Hey shaantitus,

I like the Ryza turrets (I think) and the simple colour scheme for the tanks. It's also nice to see something different for your Inquisitor. Is he going to be dark mechanicus or something? I like 'em.


----------



## shaantitus

That's it, ryza pattern turrets. As for the inquisitor, yes, he will join my expanding dark mechanicus forces.


----------



## Lemmy1916

Very nice beasts Shaantitus!! love the 'fiends paintjob. The titan looks awesome too, but i would bulk up the abdomen. It looks a bit fragile to me, maybe it could benefit from some additional armor plating between the pistons?


----------



## shaantitus

That first pic of the titan does make it look that way. I will mock up an extra armour plate for the middle when I get back to that one. In the meantime I have finished my dreamforge leviathan #2. It will be a warhound for my chaos marines, in iron warriors livery. I painted up the cc arm but it is unlikely it will get used.


----------



## Kreuger

Great work man. That Leviathan looks awesome! He looks ready to break some sieges.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, what a terrific project log! That Leviathan is fantastic, I wish I'd started him before I undertook mine. There just isn't enough rep I can give for this log, but I'll have to remember to come back in a few days and give more as I refresh myself on your awesome accomplishments!


----------



## shaantitus

More than 2 years since my last post. However I am getting back on with it. I have, in the last three days, assembled the basics of my final dreamforge leviathan mortis that has been in the box for two years and am now at the point where the conversion and modification can begin. I plan to make this one a bit more demonically possessed and mutated. Particularly I am to add some flesh to the midriff area and bring the skull head to life with demon horns and some mean looking teeth. There will be flesh added to the leg pistons and toes. I am also going to remodel the original scythe arm into a flesh limb. Should have some pics up tomorrow. There is also an old school havoc, some bikers and a few other odd models ready for paint too. Add to that 3 additional weapon arms for the Mortis and the other leviathans (they are all swappable) I will need to check the warhound weapon types to confirm what they are, but they would be the equivalent of the turbolaser, melta cannon and maybe the volcano cannon and a large siege cannon. Not sure what to use that as but it looks way cool.


----------



## neferhet

wow those cannons are big!


----------



## shaantitus

OK. Made some changes, no more flesh limb for the leviathan. Still have plenty of gs work to do but I have made some progress. I have decided that with all the armour on and a third weapon mount it is heavy enough to call it a possible Reaver. I will ave to look at other superheavies to see what is out there as an alternative rules wise, but this is what I have built. I did some grey stuff on fleshing out the face but I am not sure about the result. Might have to go back to the drawing board on that one, but that won't be hard. Here he is anyway, with ranged weapons mounted. I have the mauler claw too, but it might be a possibly better fit on the Iron warriors leviathan instead.


----------



## Svartmetall

Yeah, I reckon you could blag that as a Reaver; needs more spikes though, obviously


----------



## shaantitus

Don't worry on that note. I can just spray it with aerosol glue and roll it in my spikes box. I have an alternative idea for a weapon though. I am thinking of making a massive power halberd or scythe for it to hold in the mauler claw. Or a titan equivalent of Gorechild?


----------



## Svartmetall

shaantitus said:


> ...a Titan equivalent of Gorechild?


This! Something like a scaled-up version of the Lord Of Skulls CC weapon would be about right.


----------



## shaantitus

I looked that up, cannot go wrong with a big chain meat cleaver. Also, for right or wrong, the head is going. Going to gs a new demon head. Wish me luck.


----------



## shaantitus

Managed to make some progress, Tore off the existing head and my previous work and have so far rough sculpted a head along the lines of one of the CSM possessed heads. I think the style of it fits pretty well but there is more work to be done. I really need to start adding the melded flesh sections onto the abdomen hydraulics and the legs, only the one in front of the face is done so far.


----------



## shaantitus

Made some more slow progress. Added flesh muscle and links to the back of the left knee, the sides of the right lower leg and the front right and rear of the midriff. Also an organic claw/toe on the right foot. I will continue to add more slowly and in pieces. But I think overall it is coming along. I still have some work to do on the head. Reshaping the nose bit and smoothing things out, and detailing the tips of the horns. But for now, here are the pics of what I have done.


----------



## shaantitus

Done a bit more. Decided that the right leg needed to be different. So I went with flesh and bone plate armour. Did some tidy up on the head but there is still more to do. Also did a new large knee plate for the left leg. Still need rivets though. Probably one more round of gs on this one before he is ready for primer.


----------



## Svartmetall

Loving this, it's making me want to build my Plagueknight


----------



## shaantitus

Thanks svart. I am trying not to go nurgley, more like possessed metal. This is to be an undivided chaos knight/titan. I have a khorne one(often used as a Khorne lord of battle) and an Iron Warriors one, and my reaver is nurgle. And I just remembered my first bitz box titan is undivided too. But khorne and nurgle are my chosen gods, and I cannot have one getting the upper hand, so they will remain at one each.


----------

